# Мне жаль расставаться - синтаксический разбор



## ekaterina1

Вопрос по таким предложениям:

а) _Мне жаль расставаться с тобой_;
б) _Мне надо идти_.

Взято из раздела учебника Типы односоставных предложений: таблица с примерами.

Сказано, что это 





> Составное глагольное сказуемое, вспомогательная часть которого – составное именное сказуемое с именной частью – наречием.


Я что-то не могу вкурить, это не опечатка? Разве бывает у составного глагольного сказуемого вспомогательная часть  - не глагол?
Ну как я понимаю составное глагольное сказуемое, например, "могу сделать" - это вспомогательная часть "могу" + инфинитив "сделать", и всегда структура такая. Или нет? По учебнику получается, что

_ жаль расставаться -  это вспомогательная часть "жаль" + инфинитив "расставаться"
надо идти -  это вспомогательная часть "надо" + инфинитив "идти"

где "есть жаль"  - составное именное сказуемое с именной частью наречием  "жаль" и нулевым глаголом-связкой (так как "есть" отсутствует)

"есть надо" - составное именное сказуемое с именной частью наречием "надо" и нулевым глаголом-связкой
_
Правильно?

Вопрос возник потому, что в этих двух вышеприведенных примерах а и б составное глагольное сказуемое не соответсвует шаблону простой глагол+инфинитив


----------



## Awwal12

"Жаль", "надо" и ряд подобных им лексем - безусловно, этимологически наречия (которые в русском, в свою очередь, тесно связаны с прилагательными) и демонстрируют черты наречий во временных формах. С другой стороны, их селективные признаки определенно мешают рассматривать их как таковые (единственные глаголы, с которыми большинство из них сочетается - связки, притом соответствующие конструкции не могут иметь подлежащего в номинативе). В словарях эти лексемы обычно характеризуют с некоторой неопределенностью как "в значении сказуемого", "сказуемое", "безличное", иногда конкретнее - "предикатив".

Поняли автора вы, конечно, правильно. Насколько такое описание корректно - другой вопрос.


----------



## ekaterina1

Awwal12 said:


> "в значении сказуемого", "сказуемое"


не просто сказуемое, а составное именное сказуемое -  нулевая связка "быть"+"жаль"
Ну в прошедшем времени это было бы:

Мне *было жаль* расставаться.

"жаль" - именная часть


----------



## Awwal12

А собственно, с каких пор наречие - имя (если уж мы решили считать "жаль" наречием)?


----------



## ekaterina1

Awwal12 said:


> с каких пор наречие - имя


не имя, а именная часть
Об этом я сужу по главе этого же учебника Составное именное сказуемое. Способы выражения именной части, примеры, там среди примеров есть в том числе _Я был настороже._
здесь _был настороже - _составное именное сказуемое
_был - _глагол-связка
_настороже - _именная часть, выраженная наречием

то есть по аналогии:
Мне было жаль
было жаль - составное именное сказуемое
было - глагол-связка
жаль - именная часть, выраженная наречием

Мне жаль
жаль - составное именное сказуемое с нулевой связкой
жаль - именная часть, выраженная наречием


----------



## Awwal12

ekaterina1 said:


> не имя, а именная часть


Именная часть, не выраженная именем (да и вообще неспособная вступать в характерные для имён отношения) - это звучит как оксюморон.

В общем, из сказанного уже должно быть достаточно очевидно, что "традиционное" членение предложения в любом случае может предложить только чисто формальный подход к данным конструкциям, содержательная ценность которого околонулевая.


----------



## ekaterina1

А что вы подразумеваете под _именем_? Просто в учебнике написано, что именаня часть может быть выражена чем угодно: сущ, прил, нареч, числ, причастием, местоимением. Может мы о разном?


----------



## ekaterina1

Там даже таблица есть с примерами - Способы выражения именной части


----------



## GCRaistlin

ekaterina1 said:


> Разве бывает у составного глагольного сказуемого вспомогательная часть - не глагол?


В ваших примерах вспомогательная часть имеет, на мой взгляд, глагольную природу:
_Мне жаль расставаться = Я жалею расставаться
Мне надо идти_ = _Я должен идти_
А основная часть выражена инфинитивом, что уже само по себе исключает возможность трактовки сказуемого как составного именного.



> *Составные сказуемые* – это сказуемые, в которых лексическое значение и грамматическое значение (время и наклонение) выражаются разными словами. Лексическое значение выражено в основной части, а грамматическое значение (время и наклонение) – в вспомогательной части.
> *
> Составное глагольное сказуемое (СГС)* состоит из двух частей:
> а) *вспомогательная часть* (глагол в спрягаемой форме) выражает грамматическое значение (время и наклонение);
> б) *основная часть* (неопределённая форма глагола – инфинитив) выражает лексическое значение.
> 
> *Составное именное сказуемое (СИС)* состоит из двух частей:
> а) вспомогательная часть – *связка* (глагол в спрягаемой форме) выражает грамматическое значение (время и наклонение);
> б) основная часть – *именная часть* (имя, наречие) выражает лексическое значение.


----------



## Vovan

ekaterina1 said:


> Разве бывает у составного глагольного сказуемого вспомогательная часть - не глагол?


Условно принимают, что предикативы могут считаться вспомогательными глаголами составного глагольного сказуемого.

Предикативы, напоминаю, бывают двух типов: 1) в форме кратких прилагательных (_рад, должен, готов _и т.д.) и 2) в форме наречий (_холодно, необходимо _и т.д.) или даже существительных (_неохота _и т.д.). Предикативы означают состояние некоего субъекта и способны (в разной мере) присоединять инфинитивы и придаточные предложения (_рад помочь; уверен, что всё получится; холодно здесь стоять; _и т.д.).


----------



## Rosett

Vovan said:


> Условно принимают, что предикативы могут считаться вспомогательными глаголами составного глагольного сказуемого.
> 
> Предикативы, напоминаю, бывают двух типов: 1) в форме кратких прилагательных (_рад, должен, готов _и т.д.) и 2) в форме наречий (_холодно, необходимо _и т.д.) или даже существительных (_неохота _и т.д.). Предикативы означают состояние некоего субъекта и способны (в разной мере) присоединять инфинитивы и придаточные предложения (_рад помочь; уверен, что всё получится; холодно здесь стоять; _и т.д.).


В современном русском языке во всех указанных предикативах вспомогательный глагол опускается в настоящем времени, но сохраняется в будущем и прошедшем. Поэтому никакая условность не нужна.


----------



## ekaterina1

GCRaistlin said:


> трактовки сказуемого как составного именного


они и не говорят, что это составное именное. Еще раз процитирую, что написано:


> *Составное глагольное сказуемое*, _вспомогательная часть_ которого – *составное именное сказуемое* с именной частью – наречием.



В общем именное внутри глагольного, как я поняла


----------



## ekaterina1

GCRaistlin said:


> вспомогательная часть имеет, на мой взгляд, глагольную природу:
> _Мне жаль расставаться = Я жалею расставаться_


Они и говорят, что вспомогательная часть _жаль _имеет глагольную природу, просто глагол-связка опущен, как я поняла. В рошедшем времени это быдл бы очевидно:
Мне *было жаль*


----------



## ekaterina1

Rosett said:


> во всех указанных предикативах вспомогательный глагол опускается в настоящем времени, но сохраняется в будущем и прошедшем.


не, стоп. Предикатив - это член предложения или часть речи? Как я поняла, это все же часть речи (близкая к наречию).
А _быть (было жаль) _- не вспомогательный глагол, а глагол-связка у составного именного сказуемого. Вспомогательные глаголы у глагольного сказуемого, а у именного - глаголы-связки.


----------



## ekaterina1

Vovan said:


> Предикативы, напоминаю, бывают двух типов: 1) в форме кратких прилагательных (_рад, должен, готов _и т.д.) и 2) в форме наречий (_холодно, необходимо _и т.д.) или даже существительных (_неохота _и т.д.).


значит предикатив все же не часть речи?


----------



## Rosett

ekaterina1 said:


> А _быть (было жаль) _- не вспомогательный глагол, а глагол-связка у составного именного сказуемого. Вспомогательные глаголы у глагольного сказуемого, а у именного - глаголы-связки.


Не связка это, а часть аналитической формы.


----------



## Vovan

ekaterina1 said:


> значит предикатив все же не часть речи?


Предикатив - часть речи, выделяемая лишь некоторыми теоретиками. Вполне целесообразно выделяют, на мой взгляд.


----------



## Awwal12

Rosett said:


> Не связка это, а часть аналитической формы.


*Какая* часть аналитической формы? 


Vovan said:


> Предикатив - часть речи, выделяемая лишь некоторыми теоретиками.


Тут стоит заметить, что серьезные современные теории синтаксиса вообще не занимаются выделением частей речи (в традиционном смысле этого слова). В том числе из-за того, что список их оказывается существенно различным для разных языков.

Ну а в рамках традиционного описания русской грамматики обойтись без предикативов трудно, все альтернативные варианты получаются явно неудовлетворительны.


----------



## ekaterina1

эх, мне бы просто понять, что в учебнике написано, без этих тонкостей. В данном конкретном учебнике вообще нет ничего про предикатив вроде бы.


----------



## Vovan

Если говорить о предикативах, совпадающих по форме с наречиями, то они упоминаются в пособии:


> В ряде пособий, наряду с наречиями, выделяются слова состояния. По форме они похожи на наречия, отвечают на подобные вопросы. Но, в отличие от наречий, в предложении они не зависят от других слов и всегда являются сказуемыми в безличном предложении (ср.: _На душе весело; Ночью светло_). В данном пособии слова состояния включаются в разряд наречий.
> Понятие о наречии. Морфологические признаки наречий. Разряды наречий. Морфологический разбор наречий


----------



## Vovan

Ekaterina, но вы все правильно поняли. Мы уже вам сказали, что "условно принимают".
Все это примеры составных глагольных сказуемых:
_Имею желание сказать.
Хочу сказать.
Должен сказать.
Было нужно сказать._​


----------



## ekaterina1

Vovan said:


> _Имею желание сказать.
> Хочу сказать.
> Должен сказать.
> Было нужно сказать._


хочу, должен, было нужно -  _вспомогательная часть_ , то есть *составное именное сказуемое *с именной частью – наречием/предикативом?


----------



## Vovan

Ekaterina, в моих примерах составное именное сказуемое как часть составного глагольного - в двух последних случаях (_должен сказать, было нужно сказать_). В ваших исходных примерах ситуация со сказуемым такая же (_жаль расставаться, надо идти_).

В других моих примерах (_имею желание сказать, хочу сказать_) об именном сказуемом речи идти не может.


----------



## ekaterina1

Vovan said:


> в моих примерах составное именное сказуемое как часть составного глагольного - в двух последних случаях (_должен сказать, было нужно сказать_). В ваших исходных примерах ситуация со сказуемым такая же (_жаль расставаться, надо идти_).
> 
> В других моих примерах (_имею желание сказать, хочу сказать_) об именном сказуемом речи идти не может.


Понятно.
А в примере _должен сказать _именное сказуемое - _должен _с нулевым глаголом-связкой и именной частью _должен_?


----------



## Vovan

Ekaterina, да.


----------

